# Wanna stack test e with NPP ! Need help from the gurus about the cycle PCT



## ZRec84 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys 

I plan on a running a future cycle and thinking of stacking test e or c with some NPP and possibly EQ ! I ran test twice on low doses before and both were 300 mg, my first one was test only and the second cycle I ran test prop for 3 months with tren injecting EOD and after 3 months I started cutting down and stacked whatever is left of test prop with winstrol , mastrone, test suspension and anavar ! all at very low doses 

I wanna step up my game a little and run test e at 500-750 a week and a suggested dose of NPP possibly for 12 weeks ! would you guys recommend those doses ? my diet is in check and I'm on top of my game when training. My goal though is to gain some good amount of mass/size/strength on me and do you recommend adding anything to my cycle and what should my PCT be like ? do you also recommend adding the EQ ? maybe also get some winny and clen to cut ?

I have also considered deca but many have been favoring the NPP over deca so I'm really looking for opinions from the experienced 

I would appreciate all kinds of critiques/inputs/opinions so bring it on guys 

My stats are 4 years of serious training 
29 years old 5'10 185lbs andaround 11% BF

Thanks


----------



## Derek7X (Apr 18, 2014)

Weeks 1-12

Cycle Base:
750 Test E
500 Nand P (450 is fine)

Optional additions:
600 Bold EQ (optional and up to you;frontload about 1800 the first week)
Week 1-4 DBOL 50/ED and then Week 8-12 DBOL 50/ED (8 weeks in a row is ok,get blood tests)


Make sure you have an AI on hand, especially if you decide to throw in EQ or Dbol or Both.Test/Deca/Dbol can cause some serious estrogen buildup and blood pressure issues. EQ will make it climax even more. Get blood tests to make sure your hematocrit and cholesterol/lipid panel are under control [IMO - once a month at end of the month].

If you rather do 75-100 Anadrol/ED or another oral , that's fine.


----------



## ZRec84 (Apr 19, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Weeks 1-12
> 
> Cycle Base:
> 750 Test E
> ...



Thanks for your response bro ! 

So you would recommend running the test and NPP starting at the same time ? 
I'm really still not sure about adding the EQ or leave it till a later point in the future just so I know how I would react to the NPP since I already tried test ! and I'm also not quit sure about the EQ I hear so many different things about it 

Do you also recommend the AI to be 12.5 EOD at the beginning of my cycle or wait until PCT and run it with clomid and nolva ?


----------



## Derek7X (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah start the test and npp at the same time.
EQ is up to you, I know several people that swear by EQ/NPP including IFBB Pro Coaches. I have no idea if it's worth it or not, or what kind of increase in gains you will see.

You should start the AI towards beginning of cycle...not afterwards.


----------



## BIG D (Apr 19, 2014)

500 mg of each would prob be a good start. id use npp over deca


----------



## ZRec84 (Apr 19, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Yeah start the test and npp at the same time.
> EQ is up to you, I know several people that swear by EQ/NPP including IFBB Pro Coaches. I have no idea if it's worth it or not, or what kind of increase in gains you will see.
> 
> You should start the AI towards beginning of cycle...not afterwards.



Thanks for the help bro !


----------



## ZRec84 (Apr 19, 2014)

BIG D said:


> 500 mg of each would prob be a good start. id use npp over deca



Thanks buddy !


----------



## vpiedu (Apr 19, 2014)

keep it simple. test and NPP will be just fine just eat sleep and train properly. PCT should be easy. if you're doing 12 weeks start HCG at 500mg 2x/wk on week 9. 21 days after last dose of test start Nolva at 40/20/20/20/10 for 5 weeks. 

VP


----------

